# help never caught a catfish



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I fish for just about any thing but I have never cauhgt a bull head I sea lots of them in a lake near my house have tryed worms and powerbait for hours nothing


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

you dont want bullheads.

If your lookin to hook up with some kitties drop me a pm


----------

